# Unconfirmed Rumour - Retail Vaping Outlet



## devdev (23/1/14)

So, one of my good mates who knows I am into vaping has heard via the grapevine that this other guy is opening a retail vaping outlet, apparently in Sandton City itself.

This is unconfirmed at this stage, but this could be a really good thing for the vaping community at large. For anyone bringing in products for distribution it may provide a nice opportunity for them to move more stock, which may mean more sales, which could be more availability and diverse products for us.

However last I heard the costs of a small retail rental in that mall runs into the R60k - 70k/month region. That would need a ton of stock to be moved just to meet that, and I don't see the prices being cheap if they have overheads like that. Also don't think you can open a crap looking store there, so store fittings will be expensive.

I don't think it would be the kind of place I would support for my general purchases, but if it spreads the word to Joe Public I support the concept in principle.


----------



## Silver (23/1/14)

Interestingly, I used to pester Twisp and ask them why they have kiosks in many major shopping centres but NOT Sandton City.

They kept on telling me it was coming... First they said December, then they said first week in Jan. Not sure why it hasn't happened yet. I sort of think its not going to happen. Strange though.

Maybe it has something to do with this potential vaping retail outlet.

Nevertheless, I think the landlords are quite switched on and will probably not let a shop open if they don't think it will make it. Also, I wonder what the tobacconists will say? JJ Cale seems to dominate Sandton. They have 2 stores. One in the main part of the centre and one in the Sandton Square area. They stock the Green Smoke only. Don't know why they haven't widened their range... The people who work there tell me the Green Smoke is flying off the shelves. 

Will be fun if a dedicated retail vape shop opens. But I agree, prices will have to be higher.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/1/14)

I have heard of one in Melrose Arch that is also apparently opening, but rentals will be ridonculous there too.

We are also looking at opening up an actual store, hopefully as soon as possible  Just need to grow a bit more to be able to! And also the shop we want needs to become vacant  Found the perfect location but there is another store already there - lets get everyone to stop supporting them so they go under and we can have it  

All the best to them if this is true though, even though it makes me extremely jealous and I hope that it doesnt work secretly  No just kidding, if it spreads the word about vaping in South Africa then I am all for it, just wish it was us


----------



## Silver (23/1/14)

Hey @Stroodlepuff, I think you guys are doing great. I know I will continue supporting you. So too with the other retailers on this forum. It's gonna have to take a helluva offering and good prices from a retail outlet in Sandton to convince me to buy more than the odd juice or something small just to try. Not to mention the service and the relationship...


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/1/14)

Thanks @Silver1  Still would love to be in a proper retail space though for obvious reasons  but like I said I wish them all the best if rumors are true - they are going to have to be really careful to be able to get customers and cover the rent there

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev (23/1/14)

Stroodle I agree with Silver, you gotta be sustainable and grow the business size along with the growing market. Rather start small, build a customer base, and aim to have a business that covers its own costs within a 12 - 18 month period and have something sustainable, which can also cover your own basic personal financial obligations. Then you can decide to invest your profit in growing the business. You don't want a giant hole which you gotta keep pouring more and more capital into in order to hopefully one day break even. That is the stress that makes you go grey and not be able to sleep.

It's a brave move to open a business with overheads including payroll, rental, store fittings, not to mention stock - in the current prevailing economic conditions, especially when the market is such a niche, and the concept of vaping is way off becoming mainstream. Then chuck in not having a following, or a customer base. Too me it seems like financial suicide..... although the great entrepreneur is the one who sees opportunity when other see risk.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev (23/1/14)

Silver1 said:


> They stock the Green Smoke only. Don't know why they haven't widened their range... The people who work there tell me the Green Smoke is flying off the shelves.



I think these guys look at the huge range of products and don't want to tie up cash in holding stock that may or may not sell. Green Smoke is a small and manageable product range, and their website does a good sell of the product, so there isn't much training needed for the store sales person, as the customer knows exactly what they want.

As I said before, my hat is off to anyone of the many suppliers on this forum who put their coins into getting products for us to enjoy, and take the risk of having the investment just sit and not move.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (23/1/14)

@Stroodlepuff I found the vaping shop opening in Melrose Arch. Opens on 1st February.

Check out this link:

http://vapeshop.co.za/#all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/1/14)

Yip thats the one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (23/1/14)

@Stroodlepuff one of my small business adviser friends says rent should be 7 ish % of turnover and not more than 10% its hellishly difficult to get that right in SA but that is what should be aimed for. So ja don't go to big to soon and do the sums.One day we would like to see a sign saying VapeKing opening at a mall near you so do those sums properly


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/1/14)

dont worry we have worked everything out  The future is bright just wish it would hurry up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (23/1/14)

Just had a quick look at their site....

99 friggin bucks for a friggin coloured friggin driptip!! WTF????

Hope its comes with a Kayfun attached at the bottom....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (24/1/14)

There's also one in Krugersdorp - small shop, just called Vape - but all they have are egos I believe - the guy that told me about it doesn't know ecigs, but from what he described it sounded like egos


----------



## annemarievdh (24/1/14)

Derick said:


> There's also one in Krugersdorp - small shop, just called Vape - but all they have are egos I believe - the guy that told me about it doesn't know ecigs, but from what he described it sounded like egos



Derik were in Krugersdorp, I've never come across it?


----------



## Derick (24/1/14)

I'll ask again where it is, the guy only comes in to work once a week, so this might take a few days

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (24/1/14)

Thank You


----------



## drew (24/1/14)

From what I've read our money grabbing government has already passed legislation to make all e-cig related devices, liquids etc illegal for sale anywhere except pharmacies. They clearly aren't enforcing it but if they eventually do, the brick and mortar retails outlets will get nailed. Don't think they can do much about the onliners though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (24/1/14)

We had a guy buy a bunch of stock from us, intending to open a B&M store, when I asked him about this, he told me that they will have a pharmacist running the store  - one way of doing it I guess

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## drew (24/1/14)

Derick said:


> We had a guy buy a bunch of stock from us, intending to open a B&M store, when I asked him about this, he told me that they will have a pharmacist running the store  - one way of doing it I guess


That's brilliant!


----------



## Vapes (24/1/14)

I know that there is indeed a vape shop opening in Melrose Arch, scheduled for April, we are planning to open soon in Edenvale, we have found a potential shop, it is still occupied but the current tenants are moving. We look to be open in 2-3 months.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapes (24/1/14)

I was not aware of this law! http://www.news24.com/MyNews24/Where-there-is-smoke-20130515


----------

